# Video: Yao-Behind the back dribble



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Enjoy Yao Ming magic for those who have not seen it yet.*

*Yao behind the back dribble*(_click here_)


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

Already seen it.

Quality stuff though.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes, I have never seen Yao play like this before. It is just incredible for a 7' 6" guys to dribble like that. Real cool.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

And to Dunk it at the end.

Even a 7"6 guy is something you don't see every day.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

FirstRocket said:


> Yes, I have never seen Yao play like this before.


Yao once did that kind of play in china years ago,but his coached yelled at him:"do u think u r michael Jordan?" :raised_ey


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

two clips of the play from different angles


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Best Play Ever!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's another link (provided by spongyfungy):

http://home.comcast.net/~sungho.ko/yao_behind_the_back.avi


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm not a Houston fan but when I saw that on sportscenter I had to sign on and give him some love. Sweet move for a center to make. I am sure that guy he blew by will never hear the end of it lol.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Nice


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Nice


 Nice indeed.


----------

